# Oliver's first haircut



## jayfield (Aug 16, 2015)

We purchased a pair of Andis 2 speed clippers for Oli and gave it a go the other night. He is 16 weeks and his hair was getting quite long. The clippers are very good and we got quite a bit done, except for the neck and head area. Even thought the clippers are quiet he wouldn't have any part of it. 2nd attempt tonight and I fed him his dinner by hand and "The General" had another go. He forgot he was getting trimmed until we got near the neck area again. So I suspect people will recommend a table with an arm and bracing system. Does anybody trim without one? And what about doing the area near the head. We bought special scissors for the face and ears. Thanks, PS The General is my wife and she's a sweetheart.


----------



## jayfield (Aug 16, 2015)

PPS---yes watched the video. Most excellent and that dog was so still through the whole cut. Oli is moving around lots. Our clippers are much quieter than those I must say.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Oliver looks so cute, I'm guessing the picture is a before hair cut! 
I'm thinking of getting the andis clippers. Can I ask did you use a blade attachment and if so what one?. 
Molly has just been to the groomers and is very good,but not yet had Sid done. He's going to get a tidy up within the next few weeks , he is six months 
Then I'm looking at doing it myself. I'm definitely going to invest in a table, I can't see myself managing without one! 
I usually use a table to stand Molly on just to groom her and trim her face in between cuts, but it's not good to the back and a table is going to be a good investment I think!


----------



## jayfield (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes we bought a package of stainless steel attachments. Opted for the stainless over the plastic for an extra 20 and total of 32 dollars. They are Wahl brand and come with 8 sizes in the package. Longest was 1". That seemed too long so we moved down to the 1/2" which looks better on the little guy.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

jayfield said:


> Yes we bought a package of stainless steel attachments. Opted for the stainless over the plastic for an extra 20 and total of 32 dollars. They are Wahl brand and come with 8 sizes in the package. Longest was 1". That seemed too long so we moved down to the 1/2" which looks better on the little guy.


Ok that's great. Yes I've heard that the plastic over chrome give a better finish. My groomer said Molly was done last time at 1" but comes out a little longer than 1 inch so I opted for it a little shorter this time. 
Have you any pictures of Oliver sporting his super new hair cut?
This is Molly's hair cut a few days ago!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I am in awe of people who cut their 'poos hair... I get told off by the groomer if I just trim their fringes 
Oli looks very lovely and Molly looks very trim 
My two are off to be strimmed next week they have reached hairy haystack appearance


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I trim Molly on the garden table outside and don't use any sort of restraint for her. We have gradually built up over time and she is generally pretty good at standing still (although more recently she has decided she does not like me doing her front legs so we are working on those seperately) The table is next to a high part of the garden so she gets on herself and is free to get off when she wants to. 

I do her face partly with clippers and partly with scissors - I will never make a groomer so we just aim for a shortish coat and not too neglected looking


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

well done, you maybe able to find a groomer or a grooming school where you can spend a day (or half day) learning the correct way to groom. At the moment its the easy puppy coat, as the adult coat comes in it will be thicker and get matted without lots of brushing and then it is hard to get the clippers through. He will need to be bathed then brushed and dried before they will glide through or you will soon be replacing blades every 5 mins. You said you have seen the video, do you mean the pro groomer cockapoo grooming one that is a sticky on the cockapoo grooming part of the forum? that will show you how to do around the head. If you really intend to carry on grooming yourself then a folding table would be a good investment.


----------



## jayfield (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks for all the comments folks! Much better tonight and have almost finished the trimming. He was very cooperative as we fed him his dinner (one pellet at a time) by hand. He didn't even seem to notice the clippers were on. Will post a pic when the sun comes back up. He looks so adorable to us with this 1/2" cut on the torso. Much prefer the 1/2" look to the 1" on this little guy. Every time I took him for a walk he came back all wet on the underside as the fur was dragging on the wet grass. This should prove to be much more practical.


----------



## SnowWa (Dec 6, 2016)

jayfield said:


> We purchased a pair of Andis 2 speed clippers for Oli and gave it a go the other night. He is 16 weeks and his hair was getting quite long. The clippers are very good and we got quite a bit done, except for the neck and head area. Even thought the clippers are quiet he wouldn't have any part of it. 2nd attempt tonight and I fed him his dinner by hand and "The General" had another go. He forgot he was getting trimmed until we got near the neck area again. So I suspect people will recommend a table with an arm and bracing system. Does anybody trim without one? And what about doing the area near the head. We bought special scissors for the face and ears. Thanks, PS The General is my wife and she's a sweetheart.


I haven't used one - might be nice though. I saw on a grooming tape that the neck and chest area are almost the most sensitive areas on a dog. So, what you are experiencing may be a common problem. You might try a little scissors cutting for a while - and slowly introduce the clippers to that area.


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Oliver's adorable! I really am proud of you if you were able to get through will clipping at home. I have tried it several times with Sammy and he gives me such a hard time i give up. I've used Wahl dog clippers They were perfect but Sammy has to go to the groomers.


----------



## SakiCB (Dec 2, 2016)

So handsome!  Saki


----------

